# Biete s7 300 und 400



## speedyspeedy (17 April 2008)

Hallo habe eine s7 300 mit Mpi Adapter und step 7 mini sofware + Lizenz 
und noch eine s7 400 alles gebraucht aber funktion ok!!
und Repeater habe ich auch noch 4 Stück
falls interresse besteht schreibe ich alles genau auf !!
Netzteile habe ich auch noch welche von Siemens!!


----------



## Forumaner (17 April 2008)

Yo, bitte liste mal deine Sachen genauer auf! :-D


----------



## speedyspeedy (17 April 2008)

Forumaner schrieb:


> Yo, bitte liste mal deine Sachen genauer auf! :-D


Hallo Timo

hier die Liste::von der 400er

2x 407-0ka01-0aa0 Netzteile
1xcpu 416-3 eigenlich zwei nur einer ist defekt
1x 443-3xl00-0ab0 Netzwerkkarte
3x 412-1bl01-0aa0
3x 422-1bl00-0aa0
und die Grundplatte mit 18 Teilnehmern
alles gebraucht aber funktion ok
2 Karten flash mit 1MB
ein Interfacemodul
Preis ????????????mach mir Bitte ein Angebot
Reich werden will ich nicht damit


----------



## <nemo> (17 April 2008)

Hallo speedyspeedy...

und die 300er ?


----------



## speedyspeedy (17 April 2008)

<nemo> schrieb:


> Hallo speedyspeedy...
> 
> und die 300er ?


 
s7 300

1x CPU 312c
1xcpu 315-2dp
1x 307-1ea00-0aa0 netzteil
1x Karte 64 kb
2x karte 16kb
321-1bl00-0aa0     2x
322-1bh01-0aa0     1x
322-1hh01-0aa0 2x
331-7kf02-0ab0 1x
331-7kf01-0ab0  1x
331 1kf01 0ab0  1x
331 7kb02 0ab0 1x
und die ca 60cm aluplatte
eine et 200s mit jede menge teilen habe ich auch noch gebraucht


----------



## <nemo> (17 April 2008)

Hi...

hast Du eine Preisvorstellung für

CPU 315-2dp
+
1x 307-1ea00-0aa0 Netzteil


----------



## speedyspeedy (17 April 2008)

<nemo> schrieb:


> Hi...
> 
> hast Du eine Preisvorstellung für
> 
> ...


Nein leider nicht schlag was vor??


----------



## <nemo> (17 April 2008)

@speedyspeedy

Was für eine " 6ES7........" Nummer hat die CPU ?


----------



## speedyspeedy (17 April 2008)

<nemo> schrieb:


> @speedyspeedy
> 
> Was für eine " 6ES7........" Nummer hat die CPU ?


6ES 315-2AF03-0AB0 die CPU 315-2DP
6ES 312-5BD01-0AB0 die CPU 312C


----------



## <nemo> (18 April 2008)

@speedyspeedy

Ich habe Dir eine PN geschrieben. 


Gruß nemo


----------



## s.leuschke (18 April 2008)

@speedyspeedy

hatte Dir heute auch ne PN geschickt,
zwecks Preise

Gruss Sven


----------



## speedyspeedy (18 April 2008)

s.leuschke schrieb:


> @speedyspeedy
> 
> hatte Dir heute auch ne PN geschickt,
> zwecks Preise
> ...


Hallo habe von dir keine bekommen oder ich mach da was falsch!!
Schreib einfach nochmal bitte


----------



## s.leuschke (18 April 2008)

@ speedyspeedy

Hallo habe Dir nochmal eine geschrieben.

Gruss Sven


----------

